

"Which C++ IDE (besides just vim+gnutils)" - Reddit Discussion - cryptoz
http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1edqs6/which_c_ide_besides_just_vimgnutils/

======
suyash
Visual Studio hands down.

